# Solved: Typewriter print wheel change?



## koroshb (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello! I have a Smith and Corona Ultrasonic 350 Messenger typewriter, and I was wondering:

How does one change the font wheel (I have heard print wheel, daisy wheel, which one is correct?) ? there is nothing online. Please help! Thank you!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Print wheel and Daisy wheel are both correct. As I recall there is a lever to the right of the print hammer solenoid, which is the mechanism that impacts the print wheel and causes the letter or number to type, and you pull back on that lever which releases the print wheel. You will probably have to take the ribbon out first. Do you have another print wheel to replace it with?


----------



## koroshb (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, I do have a daisy Wheel. Thank you So Much!! THIS helped Alot!!!!

I CAN TYPEWRITER!!!!!!!


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

when it comes to typewriters, Ekim is an expert.

You should have seen the photos of a very old typewriter he lovingly restored, about 3 years ago!


----------



## koroshb (Sep 1, 2009)

He is not an expert.

HE IS A TYPEWRITER GOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

